# Fear spouse on hacked cheater site? We can help you



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If you fear your spouse was on a hacked cheater site or they have confessed to you we can help you get through this situation. 

Advice offered will be based on our own personal experiences as we are well seasoned in dealing with infidelity.

And if you are the person who was busted, we can give you advice and tips on how to out yourself to your spouse and family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

When the names get released I will check for my brothers xww name I know she was a member of AM 
I bet her profile says I enjoy being a train while my husband's on a plane


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dash74 said:


> When the names get released I will check for my brothers xww name I know she was a member of AM
> I bet her profile says I enjoy being a train while my husband's on a plane


Does your brother know about TAM?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if it will be only men's names that are exposed since women don't have to pay to use the sight and can use a fake name.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes he does he is not a member he is 2 times out to ww first one he caught in bed with posom his second I helped with rdp, teamspeak and a webcam with the led removed and a tomato router


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if it will be only men's names that are exposed since women don't have to pay to use the sight and can use a fake name.


Well, yes, that's true. I hadn't known that.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if it will be only men's names that are exposed since women don't have to pay to use the sight and can use a fake name.


 I heard tell of the only AM sister site that did not get hit is coug life then I heard it was

I dont know how all the verification works but if they use fake names and throwaway email it would be hard if not impossible match to any woman


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if it will be only men's names that are exposed since women don't have to pay to use the sight and can use a fake name.


Probably 99% of them will be guys. 

I watched a Dateline episode where the topic was wayward wives. Female members of AM were interviewed as part of the segment. IIRC, membership is free to both men and women but credits were needed to initiate contact (i.e. send the first message). It was reported that the numbers were very skewed towards the women looking for men. I can't remember the exact numbers but it was something crazy like 10:1 (m to f). These ratios are probably more skewed considering the allegations that AM sets up fake profiles of women to lure men into spending money. The women interviewed all said that they never needed to purchase credits since the men are happy to make first contact.


----------



## truster (Jul 23, 2015)

soccermom2three said:


> I'm wondering if it will be only men's names that are exposed since women don't have to pay to use the sight and can use a fake name.


When I mentioned the hack my W looked like she'd been shot. That got my radar up, and through some luck later, I stumbled across a communication she had sent with one of her AM bump-buddies where he was freaking out, and she just calmly said she was fine because women don't have to pay.

Ha, the irony..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

truster said:


> When I mentioned the hack my W looked like she'd been shot. That got my radar up, and through some luck later, I stumbled across a communication she had sent with one of her AM bump-buddies where he was freaking out, and she just calmly said she was fine because women don't have to pay.
> 
> Ha, the irony..


So, you are going to get tested for STDs?


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

truster said:


> When I mentioned the hack my W looked like she'd been shot. That got my radar up, and through some luck later, I stumbled across a communication she had sent with one of her AM bump-buddies where he was freaking out, and she just calmly said she was fine because women don't have to pay.
> 
> Ha, the irony..


That sucks. I am sorry!


----------



## truster (Jul 23, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> So, you are going to get tested for STDs?


Absolutely, thanks to the great advice in the other thread. Even my counselor didn't think of that one, but I guess I haven't dropped the full weight of the ridiculousness on her yet..


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Why wouldn't a guy have enough sense to use a pre-paid debit card and a throw away email address? I don't know how these sites work but I'm just sayin.


----------

